# Thanks to Sandy Paws...Puppy Cut Pictures



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

A special thank you to Mary (Sandy Paws) for sharing pictures of her wonderful Tyler. Have been reading all the posts of the good and bad grooming experiences so decided to go with pictures and detailed instructions, which Mary kindly emailed to me.

I had been doing it myself for quite a while but decided that we needed a professional. Well here are some pictures (sorry could not decided so am posting way to many)....think she did a pretty good job for doing two of them in just three hours, it takes me three hours to do just one. 
I had to even some of it out a bit and will tell her to leave their legs a little fuller next time....just minor little tweeks. 

So thanks again to all for sharing YOUR pictures and experiences...I know it helped in maybe avoiding a disaster.

I really do like the little messier (is that a word?) look...but just love seeing those beautiful eyes. Guess you can't have both....I pick their eyes! 

Estelle and the Bella Sisters


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a great job the groomer did! Your furkids are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! They look great. Hope you don't mind I will print these out for me!!! I am taking my dogs to a gal in about a month. I normally groom them myself, but she agreed to give me lessons! They look wonderful!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The Bella sisters look great, Estelle. Did your groomer just use Tyler's pictures and the instructions my groomer gave or did she have to call my groomer with questions? I think she did a very good job and the legs don't look bad. Glad I was able to help you out and my groomer was thrilled with the compliments. If you need anything more, just holler.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> The Bella sisters look great, Estelle. Did your groomer just use Tyler's pictures and the instructions my groomer gave or did she have to call my groomer with questions? I think she did a very good job and the legs don't look bad. Glad I was able to help you out and my groomer was thrilled with the compliments. If you need anything more, just holler.


Thanks everyone for the compliments.

She did use your pictures and I called her and she said she understood the instructions....not sure she followed them exactly but I know they must have helped. Still wished I lived near your groomer...she does an exceptional job. 
I guess when you live in the woods in Northern Maine, and have to travel two hours to find a groomer, I am lucky to have the one in Canada! It was a pretty drive anyway. 
Thanks again...Estelle


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> OMG! They look great. Hope you don't mind I will print these out for me!!! I am taking my dogs to a gal in about a month. I normally groom them myself, but she agreed to give me lessons! They look wonderful!


Thanks...I certainly don't mind at all. Mary (Sandy Paws...see her dog avatar) is the gal that sent me pictures via email and instructions from her groomer. I just love the way her pup is cut...and you should see the other pictures she sent me. My gal did not do as good a job but I am happy that it wasn't a disaster. I would be happy to send you the pictures and instructions she sent me...that is if she wouldn't mind. Let me know and I will try to find the email and pictures! 
Estelle


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't mind at all. If you can't find the email and pictures, I'm sure I still have the info from my groomer and, of course, I have all the pictures if anyone else is interested. Boy, these little faces are adorable. Love the eyes.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes! I would love the pictures and instructions. I already printed these pictures, but more would help Whoever wants to email me the pics and instructions, please just let me know. I will PM u my email address! Thanks


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's hard to tell exactly from photos vs what you see in person, but the grooms look beautiful, I'm not sure what you are taking an issue with. Don't forget, dogs are moving targets and the entire body, so all angles of the dog not just limited to a more uniform area like someone's hair. Also, your dogs probably have a different texture and so cuts differently and the overall look will be different. Every groomer has a different style and skill set, so unfortunately for everyone, if you like how a certain groomer grooms, you're just going to have to take your dog to him/her.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Linda, I found all the info I sent to Estelle from my groomer and can forward to you along with pictures of Tyler. You can PM me with your email, but I think I can get it through your user name. I will send everything tomorrow as I have to do it from my desktop rather than my iPad.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I think they look great Estelle! It doesn't hurt that they are absolutely adorable to begin with


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> Yes! I would love the pictures and instructions. I already printed these pictures, but more would help Whoever wants to email me the pics and instructions, please just let me know. I will PM u my email address! Thanks


Hope you got the pictures and instructions and good luck...they really are adorable no matter what.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> It's hard to tell exactly from photos vs what you see in person, but the grooms look beautiful, I'm not sure what you are taking an issue with. Don't forget, dogs are moving targets and the entire body, so all angles of the dog not just limited to a more uniform area like someone's hair. Also, your dogs probably have a different texture and so cuts differently and the overall look will be different. Every groomer has a different style and skill set, so unfortunately for everyone, if you like how a certain groomer grooms, you're just going to have to take your dog to him/her.


You are so right...I was being picky. A fine example is right here in front of me. Izzy's hair is cottony and Stella's is silky....one is quite a bit thicker and heavier than the other. So I back up and say KUDO's to my wonderful groomer with no nit picking. Thanks for pointing this out.

By the way the avatar of your litttle one is just perfect....now in that picture she does not have a hair out of place. If she is truly a Havanese we all know she probably doesn't always look like that. But I can't help it....I have to add...that is one fine hair cut!

Have a great day....Estelle and the Bella Sisters


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Estelle, I also think your groomer did a wonderful job. They look darling, both of them!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad you are so understanding. Unless you take a show quality dog and have a show groomer groom it, it is difficult to groom a dog perfectly. There are so many angles on a dog than compared to people hair and some dogs hair texture makes it difficult. Also, show dogs and grooming competition dogs are carefully trained to stand perfectly still for hours on end, while highly skilled and talented groomers work on them. It really is unrealistic to expect a pet to be groomed absolutely perfectly by a pet groomer. Thanks for understanding and I'm sure your groomer really appreciates.it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I got the pictures and hope to get them groomed on Dec 9th! This gal is not a groomer but she worked at a grooming salon all through college. I met her 4 poodles and she did an amazing job. Hopefully, they won't come out looking like poodles

And yes, I got the pictures and instructions!! Thanks Mary.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

The Bella sisters look terrific in their new grooms! Short, but, not too short. Fluffy. Perfect!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments...the Bella sisters are thinking they are very special....well they are....but we dont want them to get too impressed with themselves so we don't let them read all these nice posts!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I need instructions too! I do the girls myself, but always looking for further instruction and ideas of a better or easier way then how I do things! And I certainly think the Bella sisters and Tyler look gorgeous!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Stacey, I just sent you a PM stating that I will forward the instructions given me by Tyler's groomer. I called her yesterday to let her know about all the inquiries I've received re Tyler's "do". She was overwhelmed and very excited.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Mary! We all wish we had her local!!! The groomers in my town are REALLY crappy and basic...But we do have a new grooming business that just opened...haven't heard a report how they are yet...But I'll prolly always do the girls myself anyway. Altho it would be nice to have a quality groomer available when necessary!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> Hi Stacey, I just sent you a PM stating that I will forward the instructions given me by Tyler's groomer. I called her yesterday to let her know about all the inquiries I've received re Tyler's "do". She was overwhelmed and very excited.


Please thank her for all of us! 
Especially from the Bella sisters and their human mom.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Will do, everybody. I'm sure glad I found her. She's a gem of a groomer and such a nice girl too.


----------

